# A Day of Pigeon Feeding



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I decided to do random acts of kindness for pigeons today in Ottawa... they're all a little bit fatter now. My first stop was on Spark St downtown. I was actually competing for their attention with a homeless person who they seemed to adore. He would get up and chase the seagulls to protect them, but otherwise, he never leaves his corner. One pigeon just lay beside him like a cat, and could not walk - one leg was either injured or missing. He fed it and kept it safe from the other pigeons. I thought of asking him if I could take it and have a look at it, but he seemed to be caring for it pretty well.

In a park in Chinatown, there were a lot of dusty red and almost pink pigeons. There was one with feathered legs - he was really neat, like he was wearing pigeon pyjamas. Another had a string around one foot and one toe was a bad colour... she is otherwise healthy, so I can't catch her, but I will check up on her as often as I can to make sure she stays otherwise healthy.

And here are some pictures!









Pigeons on Spark and Bank









I really loved this pigeon with the white skull. I named him Skeletor.









Skeletor and some cohorts on the steps.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

A pink pigeon.









Chinatown park pigeons. They're eating so fast, their heads are just blurs on my less-than-stellar cellphone camera. Watching them peck and peck the food off the concrete, I kinda wander if the beak-on-ground impact ever gives them migraines.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Nice brown one.


















Don't ask me how I got them all to face the same way.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

awesome pictures.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pictures. You should put them in an album on your page.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

My page... is that associated with this forum? I'll see if I can make that work.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Great pictures. You should put them in an album on your page.


I was thinking the same thing as I looked at the pictures. Hope she has better luck than I've had so far posting pictures.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fever, Click on your name and that will take you to your page. On your page, there is a link to create an album.
Click on my name or Lovebirds and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Fever, Click on your name and that will take you to your page. On your page, there is a link to create an album.
> Click on my name or Lovebirds and you will see what I mean.


You can't upload any pictures. 
I should say, not in an album anyway. Apparently you can still put them in a post.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are some wonderful pictures, Fever, and some lovely colored birds!

Thanks for sharing seed with them and sharing them with us.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't begin to tell you how much I enjoyed these pictures. It is so wonderful when people take the time to feed the ferals and they obviously enjoyed your food. They all look good.

That picture where they are all facing the same way and most of them in a straight line is terrific.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It looks like you have a Garye look-a-like! "Garyes" are so rare. It was so nice just to see another picture of a pigeon that looked like my favorite feral, Garye.

I still miss her.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cool pictures, thank you for sharing! I'm sure the pijies thank you for sharing as well.....sharing seeds!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I just love random acts of kindness -- especially when they involve pijis  The pictures are great. My favorite is the one where they're not only facing the same direction - but nearly in a straight line! Very kewl  Thanks for posting these.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovely pictures, Fever! And, feeding them is an extra bonus!!

Quite an interesting group of colors. Pigeon colors and markings never cease to amaze me and are endlessly fascinating!

Garye...Squeaks and I miss your Garye too! 

Love and Hugs

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Fever,

What wonderful pictures. Thank you for your random act. Those birds had a great day with full crops. They probably spent the afternoon napping and relaxing instead of continuous foraging for food.

Margaret


----------

